# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  2011 NCAA Tournament Bracket

## bluerog

Attached is the 2011 NCAA Tournament Bracket in Excel. I modified the format. (I'm not taking credit for the original set up).

You can use this to database everyone's picks too. I have a scoring module somewhere that takes each person in your brackets' picks and tells them how many points they have *and* maximum possible points they can get as the tourney goes on.

Enjoy.

Roger!

----------


## lowenthaldan

Hey,
Can you post the scoring module as well? Thanks!

----------

